# 1953 Super C - Parts and questions



## bthomas67wagon (Mar 31, 2014)

So, I have a 1953 Super C that was left in our barn when we bought the place.
The owner said he used it to mow (hence the Woods belly mower).

I'm just trying to get the tractor started...
A battery I had was barely getting the starter going and not enough to get it to engage. Thinking it was the starter, I rebuilt the starter, but it wouldn't engage, I put an "extra" starter he had on and then bought a new battery (500-600 cca) in. It engages, but only spins for 2-4 seconds then dies. If I wait a min or two, I can try again...

Questions:
1. is 500-600 CCA enough for the tractor?
2. It has AutoLite 3116 (??) plugs but my neither of my plug sockets are able to grab the plug to start extracting. Do I need to grind down my socket to fit into the casting? Any tricks to this?
3. Where is a good place to shop online for parts? Everything seems generic and I'm sure it's not?!

Thanks
Brent


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are a few options. For spark plugs, you can try
http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/R.../N-599008 101953 50261 2261134 26224/Ne-25000

or
http://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/

For parts, maybe someone like this...
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Farmall-Super-C-Tractor-Parts.html


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The plugs in my gas tractors are all larger sockets than I've seen in any kits. The 13/16" socket is too small. I don't remember the size exactly, but its either 15/16" or 7/8" on mine. As for cranking, does it have a solenoid or does the switch handle the full battery current? Are you using the correct voltage battery? Many old tractors of that era were 6volt systems, not 12, but some were converted over the years to 12v. How many caps does your battery have, 3 or 6? A three cap battery is 6v, and a 6 cap battery is a 12v (each cell is 2.1v). Check all grounds to be sure they are clean and tight. Make sure your battery is hooked up correctly. Some older tractors (like my '47 Farmall H) are positive grounded systems rather than negative ground like today. I don't have enough experience with that model to know for sure which way it is supposed to be. I don't know when IH changed over, as my '56 350 Utility is Negative ground like modern equipment.


----------



## bthomas67wagon (Mar 31, 2014)

Was a 7/8 deep socket.

I replaced the strainer, fuel line, plugs, ign switch, plug wires, cap, points, and rotor and it fired right up!!
(also some other pieces related and non related)

The fuel line was leaking and when trying to tighten the fitting on the carb, it snapped off. Agh!!!

Looks like I need to now extract the broken off piece and get a new fitting...


----------



## snoel (Mar 26, 2014)

Drove my first tractor when I was 5. It was my grand Dad's "C". Bought my first tractor, and it was a "C". Wish I still had it.


----------



## Joe120 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,
I also have a 53 Super C and have a 3foot bush hog on the back and use it during the summer months to keep the small field behind my house mowed down with. I love that tractor! Anyway mine has a 12volt negative ground system on it. Glad to hear that you got it going. Please If I can help you feel free to contact me or PM me and I will be glad to help you in any way I can. I enjoy helping other Farmall enthusiasts!. I also have a scale model of the Super C above my TV as well. 
Good luck with you tractor!

Take care,
Joe


----------



## bthomas67wagon (Mar 31, 2014)

The fuel elbow snapped off in the carb when I was tightening it. I ordered from a company (no name given...) and after 3 weeks I called wondering where my stuff was... 
They have been out of stock and have no word when they will get more in...

Um, maybe a call or email?!?!
In this day in age, get with the program!! If you have an online system for ordering parts, you should have it ALSO tell the customer it's out of stock!!

I guess I'm more pissed that I have been sitting around waiting and someone should have called me?!?! 

I am giving it till end of this week then I'm cancelling my order...


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

" I guess I'm more pissed that I have been sitting around waiting and someone should have called me?!?! "

I would be too and it's happened to me!! Makes a person wonder how bad some outfits want business. Anyway I hope you get your parts soon and be on your way.


----------

